# Bern Helmet Models



## boston (Oct 20, 2011)

Which Bern Helmet model do you like best?

Snow Helmets : Bern


----------



## ChrisMB (Nov 17, 2010)

Watts or baker. Also the fit is kinda small, so I would recommend you try them on first before you buy one.


----------



## boston (Oct 20, 2011)

ChrisMB said:


> Watts or baker. Also the fit is kinda small, so I would recommend you try them on first before you buy one.


Yea I am leaning towards Baker - decisions decisions

Good to know on re: the sizing -- thanks man!


----------



## buttertime93 (Nov 3, 2011)

what about the G2? just ordered it, haven't used it on the slopes yet.


----------



## boston (Oct 20, 2011)

buttertime93 said:


> what about the G2? just ordered it, haven't used it on the slopes yet.


I am sure it is good protection-wise - I just prefer the look of the Baker. Little bit more steez to it


----------



## buttertime93 (Nov 3, 2011)

steezy for sheezy, g2 has a dull black, the brentwood definitely has a nicer shiny black color.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

I asked this on another thread but has Bern changed their sizing at all? The 2009 Baker was insanely small with the liner. My spouse bought an XL and it was too tight on his 58cm head. If you take out the liner then it's not an issue but that kinda just makes it a skate or park helm. It was like they size it without the liner.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

Been trying to debate between baker and watts... Baker looks better but does not have vents Im afraid I might sweat alot


----------



## riccof19 (Dec 15, 2010)

I use the watts audio and I love it. Would definitely get too hot here on the west coast of Canada without any vents. But I agree that the baker looks a lot cleaner.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

I have the watts and like them better than my Giro.. Isn't the Baker and Watts essentially the same besides the venting?


----------



## linkinem (Nov 9, 2010)

I have watts and I tried a lot of bern helmets, watts was the most comfortable for me but its defiantly not lightweight.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Jenzo said:


> I asked this on another thread but has Bern changed their sizing at all? The 2009 Baker was insanely small with the liner. My spouse bought an XL and it was too tight on his 58cm head. If you take out the liner then it's not an issue but that kinda just makes it a skate or park helm. It was like they size it without the liner.


the liner will make it a little tighter, bern L is the same as a typical M


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

has anyone tried on the baker ? since it has no vents not sure if it has other means of climate control or do you just sweat ?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

the liner isn't an actual beanie, so it's just eps or brock foam and an abs shell between your head and the cold


----------



## buttertime93 (Nov 3, 2011)

i dont think they take into account the liner when making the measurements. I purchased a small, with the liner it fits perfectly, without the liner, it is too big for me.


----------

